# Sent a facebook message to a girl I kinda like



## mind_games

So I made a facebook page recently and just a few minutes ago I decided to send this cute girl I kinda new a message just saying hi. Not sure if she'd remember me though; it's been about 5 years since I met her last :lol. Still I feel better for sending teh message anyway.

I also got in contact with a childhood friend of mine who I was too nervous to talk to before because I haven't made much of myself since we went our separate ways. This same issue is going to pop up with the above girl too...hmmm.


----------



## AriesTrying

just remember that confidence coms from you, not your job, the car you drive, the clothes you wear. Congrats on sending those messages!


----------



## Nameless

Dude, that's great! I wanted to do a similar thing for a couple of months now, can't get enough courage.


----------



## mind_games

Yarrr, she's in a different town now :|. She friended me though, but I may have missed my chance (if there was ever one to begin with).

Come on Tumbleweed b) you can do it :yes. Give yourself a deadline to put some (gentle) pressure on yourself...the end of this week maybe?


----------



## Jerzy007

Get it how u live mind games! Way to go my people, very happy for you!


----------

